# looking for a breeder that has therapy dog line



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that you should consider researching a different breed than a standard poodle if you are looking for a couch potato dog. Most poodles are, and need to be very active. They were bred to be active hunters. Even a moderately active standard poodle needs some work. Therapy line does not necessary mean "easy and low exercise". 
Perhaps a toy poodle would fit you better if you want a dog to be a calmer cuddle dog all day.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My Toy Poodle is pretty energetic and he's nine years old now. Not impossible, and easy for me, and sometimes a bit of a couch potato...Definitely *not* a lapdog or much of a cuddler, either, though he has his ways of showing love and affection.

Greyhounds are great couch potato pets. Off the track ones often have had a nice start in a home, though need more of that and a patient hand. They are lovely dogs. Though if one owns a cat, caution in choice is needed. One of my fave breeds.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Didn't you say in one of your other threads that you didn't think a spoo would be a good fit for your family? If that is your gut feeling then go with that. I have two spoos and I do think they are the best dogs in the world, but they aren't right for everyone. One of mine is nine and thinks she is nine months old in some ways (in other words getting older hasn't turned her into a couch dog). The other will be three in May and acts it. Mine both have high drives and lots of thinking energy and although they have good off switches and are both really cuddle bugs I would not describe either of them as mostly a family couch potato type dog. I think it is really important to know what your time and energy to devote to a dog are so that you make a good match. To do otherwise is frustrating for everyone, people and dog.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Didn't you say in one of your other threads that you didn't think a spoo would be a good fit for your family? If that is your gut feeling then go with that. I have two spoos and I do think they are the best dogs in the world, but they aren't right for everyone. One of mine is nine and thinks she is nine months old in some ways (in other words getting older hasn't turned her into a couch dog). The other will be three in May and acts it. Mine both have high drives and lots of thinking energy and although they have good off switches and are both really cuddle bugs I would not describe either of them as mostly a family couch potato type dog. I think it is really important to know what your time and energy to devote to a dog are so that you make a good match. To do otherwise is frustrating for everyone, people and dog.


yea ,but I read some post that says their dog is very calm and laid back and love to cuddle.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Even if you get a pup out of two laid back parents there is no guarantee that the puppy will be laid back or love to cuddle. My spoo is way more laid back than I thought she would be, but the rest of her siblings have higher energy. But my dog doesn't really love to cuddle. So it is going to vary greatly from pup to pup and since spoos aren't known for being couch potato dogs and that is your top priority I would go with a breed that is known for that. Grayhounds were mentioned, and several of the giant breeds make good low energy pets.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

If you are looking for something to do therapy work with, I would highly recommend Wispynook in Vermont. That’s where my boy is from. He is the easiest dog I have ever lived with, and I’ve had a lot of breeds through the years. He is therapy dog certified, as are many of the dogs at Wispynook. He is energetic and fun loving, but also knows when to “turn it off” and just be happy to hang out. Dianne and Debbie will give you great advice as to the temperaments of their puppies and can tell you if something they have would be the right fit for your needs. I’d absolutely encourage you to check them out! Good luck with your research and decision.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Champion food is great if your dog doesn’t have sensitive tummy. I recommend Acana Regionals. You can also do Orijen and it is comparable to EVO. Very high quality ingredients but a bit pricey. $80+ a bag typically. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hm... I think I responded to a different thread. Tapatalk is kinda acting wonky


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Look for a breeder that meets your other needs (health testing, size, etc) and start a dialogue. There is variation within litters and the breeder is the best to recommend the right pup. If they don’t breed for what you’re looking for, they will recommend others who do.

My boy is high drive but has litter mates and half siblings that are calmer.

P.S. Wispynook was on my short list! Good luck.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

“P.S. Wispynook was on my short list! Good luck.”


Wispynook does a great job raising their puppies. Health tests adults, temp tests pups, raises them in the house and exposes them to all kinds of noises/surfaces/places. My boy was a practically bomb proof puppy when I picked him up at 14 weeks. As an adult, I still haven’t come across many noises or surfaces that he even raises an eyebrow at... although he does think I’m crazy to get in the ocean. Haha! If I go, he’ll go though.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My Sam has been bred to a beautiful blue girl. Puppies are expected in March and will be ready for new homes in May. Both parents are fully health tested and are listed on OFA (both have CHIC numbers). They are both UKC champions and have a point or two towards AKC championships. The breeder is a small-scale breeder just outside of Philadelphia who has about one litter a year, if that. The pups are raised in her house by a confident, loving and well-supported momma dog, with lots of help from the humans. They are very well socialized. Breeder is Michelle Birchard of New Destiny Poodles. The middle picture in my signature shows my boy Sam with Michelle who handled him in both AKC and UKC shows. More info is available at newdestinypoodles.com or smallstandardpoodles.com, but neither site is up to date. 

Sam is definitely on the calmer end of the scale for a standard poodle. He's a very sweet and sensitive boy. But that doesn't mean that he has no exercise needs. I spend about an hour a day either walking the dogs or taking them to the park. So I'm wondering about your desire for a couch potato. Just about any poodle is going to need some exercise -- more than just being let out in a fenced yard. Poodles also really crave being with their humans. They don't do well if left alone all day. Up to you to decide if a poodle is the right dog for you. But if you are going to get a standard poodle (even a relatively calm one), I would definitely plan on being able to provide a schedule that does not take you away from your dog all day, every day. Also, you should be able to provide your dog with at least an hour a day of walking, ball throwing, or other exercise. As others have said, there are other breeds that have lower energy and lower exercise needs than poodles.

Best of luck to you in finding a companion that meets your needs.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> Hm... I think I responded to a different thread. Tapatalk is kinda acting wonky


no worries. glad that I catch you here. i actually have a question to ask the eyes of all your white dog ? i also love solid white dog and definitely want one but i am afraid that I cannot control the stain and that seems to be a very common problem most dog owner encounter. I would really appreciate if you would share some tips .


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

peppersb said:


> My Sam has been bred to a beautiful blue girl. Puppies are expected in March and will be ready for new homes in May. Both parents are fully health tested and are listed on OFA (both have CHIC numbers). They are both UKC champions and have a point or two towards AKC championships. The breeder is a small-scale breeder just outside of Philadelphia who has about one litter a year, if that. The pups are raised in her house by a confident, loving and well-supported momma dog, with lots of help from the humans. They are very well socialized. Breeder is Michelle Birchard of New Destiny Poodles. The middle picture in my signature shows my boy Sam with Michelle who handled him in both AKC and UKC shows. More info is available at newdestinypoodles.com or smallstandardpoodles.com, but neither site is up to date.
> 
> Sam is definitely on the calmer end of the scale for a standard poodle. He's a very sweet and sensitive boy. But that doesn't mean that he has no exercise needs. I spend about an hour a day either walking the dogs or taking them to the park. So I'm wondering about your desire for a couch potato. Just about any poodle is going to need some exercise -- more than just being let out in a fenced yard. Poodles also really crave being with their humans. They don't do well if left alone all day. Up to you to decide if a poodle is the right dog for you. But if you are going to get a standard poodle (even a relatively calm one), I would definitely plan on being able to provide a schedule that does not take you away from your dog all day, every day. Also, you should be able to provide your dog with at least an hour a day of walking, ball throwing, or other exercise. As others have said, there are other breeds that have lower energy and lower exercise needs than poodles.
> 
> Best of luck to you in finding a companion that meets your needs.


Thank you so peppersb. I will definitely think about the schedule. I did some research on line, seems like greyhound is really expensive and I cannot afford that, if you know any other large sized dog with low energy level, please let me know, thanks again.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

momtymztu said:


> “P.S. Wispynook was on my short list! Good luck.”
> 
> 
> Wispynook does a great job raising their puppies. Health tests adults, temp tests pups, raises them in the house and exposes them to all kinds of noises/surfaces/places. My boy was a practically bomb proof puppy when I picked him up at 14 weeks. As an adult, I still haven’t come across many noises or surfaces that he even raises an eyebrow at... although he does think I’m crazy to get in the ocean. Haha! If I go, he’ll go though.


I spend my last night watching their youtube videos, their dogs are so awesome, they even do chest bump! will contact them for sure when I am ready to get an spoo.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

qwang said:


> Thank you so peppersb. I will definitely think about the schedule. I did some research on line, seems like greyhound is really expensive and I cannot afford that, if you know any other large sized dog with low energy level, please let me know, thanks again.


Two things. If you're looking for low energy, a standard poodle is definitely not the right breed for you.

Second, when you say a greyhound is really expensive, I am wondering what you would expect to pay for a standard poodle? A standard poodle from a reputable breeder is going to cost, on average, around $2,000.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Two things. If you're looking for low energy, a standard poodle is definitely not the right breed for you.
> 
> Second, when you say a greyhound is really expensive, I am wondering what you would expect to pay for a standard poodle? A standard poodle from a reputable breeder is going to cost, on average, around $2,000.



the upper limit for me is 3500, google says greyhound is really expensive.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I typed it into Google and it said a greyhound puppy is $2500-$15,000. That figure is just pulled off of one website though, and if you ask me, totally over the top. Maybe once upon a time someone sold a top racing dog for $15,000. But there is no way that a typical well bred greyhound puppy is going for that much. I'm sure they are probably in the $2,000-$3,000 range similar to well bred poodles. And all of the retired racing greyhounds that are up for adoption are far below that. In a matter of moments I saw a nonprofit rescue website listing the retired racers for a $250 adoption fee. See attached pic.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think that most people who have greyhounds get retired racing dogs. It is a great way to rescue a dog that might otherwise be euthanized, and the cost should be only a couple of hundred dollars. Here's one site with some good info: Retired Racing Greyhounds Running with the Big Dogs

A Great Dane is another large breed with a mellow temperament. But they have a pretty short life span (6 to 8 years).

Of course, any dog will need your time and attention.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah if a greyhound is expensive then a good spoo isn't affordable either. I do think that many people who have greyhounds rescue/rehome retired racing dogs pretty inexpensively and after that there are no grooming costs.

Specifically to qwang, based on all you have said at various threads here about you education/work, family structure and desire for a couch potato dog I really doubt a spoo is the right dog for you. A retired racing greyhound sounds much more up your alley: no puppy antics, low key, happy to hang on the couch and not expensive (to adopt or maintain) as long as you aren't buying a puppy for racing, but a retired racing dog.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have had two show greyhounds and two retired racing greyhounds. They were all very calm in the house, although none of them were puppies when they came to me.

Greyhounds are lovely dogs whether from show or racing backgrounds. The one caveat about racing greyhounds is that they can be prone to chasing and killing cats and small dogs - and anything else small and furry. They do need a place to run for a short time every day - or at least to take a long, brisk walk. Because I always had horses until this past summer, I always had plenty of room for a greyhound to run.

Because they are bred to chase, you have to be careful not to let them off leash except in a securely fenced area. They can clear a six foot fence, but are not likely to do so if they have adequate exercise.

One really fun activity for greyhounds is lure coursing. AKC lure coursing is limited to the sighthound breeds, but many coursing clubs allow other dogs to participate in fun runs. My last standard poodle was an excellent courser and enjoyed it immensely. She had a strong prey drive.

The only other negative that I can think of is that they are serious counter surfers - and tall enough to reach almost anything! You'll have to get into the habit of storing edibles in well-secured cabinets, the refrigerator, the microwave, or the oven.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

qwang said:


> no worries. glad that I catch you here. i actually have a question to ask the eyes of all your white dog ? i also love solid white dog and definitely want one but i am afraid that I cannot control the stain and that seems to be a very common problem most dog owner encounter. I would really appreciate if you would share some tips .




The reason is because my dogs shed. If you had pets that shed, you’d want them shedding in the same color. I’ve coordinated my furniture to all being light colors like beige, white, light gray. The staining isn’t such a hard thing to handle as long as your dog doesn’t roll in the mud you should be fine. 

Grey hound seems like a good idea. They have short hairs that shed and are calm as adults. Of all my dogs, the pug is the easiest to take care of if you are into a small breed. Not a lot of grooming, small, friendly, calm, doesn’t bark, sporty, and very trainable. She was a rescue and I had anticipated she was going to be expensive because the breed is prone to health problems but she’s is the one with the least health problems of my 4 dogs.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

Johanna said:


> I have had two show greyhounds and two retired racing greyhounds. They were all very calm in the house, although none of them were puppies when they came to me.
> 
> Greyhounds are lovely dogs whether from show or racing backgrounds. The one caveat about racing greyhounds is that they can be prone to chasing and killing cats and small dogs - and anything else small and furry. They do need a place to run for a short time every day - or at least to take a long, brisk walk. Because I always had horses until this past summer, I always had plenty of room for a greyhound to run.
> 
> ...


I have two cats at home. I am going to keep the cats. I will do more research about greyhound. Thank you for your input. very helpful.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> The reason is because my dogs shed. If you had pets that shed, you’d want them shedding in the same color. I’ve coordinated my furniture to all being light colors like beige, white, light gray. The staining isn’t such a hard thing to handle as long as your dog doesn’t roll in the mud you should be fine.
> 
> Grey hound seems like a good idea. They have short hairs that shed and are calm as adults. Of all my dogs, the pug is the easiest to take care of if you are into a small breed. Not a lot of grooming, small, friendly, calm, doesn’t bark, sporty, and very trainable. She was a rescue and I had anticipated she was going to be expensive because the breed is prone to health problems but she’s is the one with the least health problems of my 4 dogs.


thank you for sharing snow. Hope to see more pictures of your lovely dogs. the amount of thoughts and work you put in is very impressive and those are smart ideas.


----------



## qwang (Aug 30, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I typed it into Google and it said a greyhound puppy is $2500-$15,000. That figure is just pulled off of one website though, and if you ask me, totally over the top. Maybe once upon a time someone sold a top racing dog for $15,000. But there is no way that a typical well bred greyhound puppy is going for that much. I'm sure they are probably in the $2,000-$3,000 range similar to well bred poodles. And all of the retired racing greyhounds that are up for adoption are far below that. In a matter of moments I saw a nonprofit rescue website listing the retired racers for a $250 adoption fee. See attached pic.


great information. I thought is starts at 5000 dollar. glad its not that expensive.


----------

